# callaway hybrids



## bgar15 (Aug 14, 2011)

Selling my Callaway Diablo Edge 3 AND 4 Hybrids. 
Retail Price for BOTH hybrids: $220
PERFECT condition
-Clubs were only used for ONE round
-No minor dents, scratches or imperfections

Follow this eBay information if interested:
Seller: BGar15
Item Number:

OR

Callaway Diablo Edge 3&4 Hybrids-PERFECT Condition | eBay


----------

